# Problème démarrage sur Macbook blanc



## marielemoyec (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec le macbook blanc ( version plastique ) de mon copain, au démarrage. Le macbook, pas le copain. Le fond d'écran s'affiche, la barre supérieure aussi, mais le petit cercle avec des barres qui tournoient, j'espère que je suis clair... continue de tourner, sans cesse. Plus de trackpad, plus rien. 

Je tiens à signaler qu'il l'arrétait en maintenant la touche de démarrage appuyée, jusqu'à extinction de l'ordinateur, je passais mon temps à lui dire que ça allait mal finir, et voilà.

Il fait partie de la série de ceux qui ont eu un problème avec les touches, et je l'ai ramené pour remplacer la tablette, je confesse honteusement que les mises à jour n'ont pas toutes été faites... J'ai encore les disques d'installation, j'ai glissé le numéro un, mais ça ne change rien à l'affaire. Ca continue de mouliner. 

Si vous pouviez me dépanner, ça serait vraiment bien aimable.


----------



## Rescator (28 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Si il y a des périphériques de branché au mac ( imprimante, scanner, disque dur externe... ) il faut les débrancher et voir si il s'allume. 

Au cas où cela ne fonctionne pas, il faudra démarrer le mac sans extensions. 
Pour démarrer sans les extensions, il faut dès le démarrage enfoncer la touche Shift sitée en bas à gauche du clavier ( c'est la touche maj qui ne s'allume pas ). Ca prend quelques minutes, et il faut attendre le message "démarrage sans extensions".


----------

